# How Do You Organize Your Router Bits?



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

As my arsenal of router bits expands, I'd like to take them out of the store packaging and put them in one of the router bit storage boxes I've seen around but I'm afraid I won't be able to tell exactly what bit does what without the little picture on the package, haha! 

Any tips, ideas or pointers? Thanks in advance!

-Seth


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep mine is several of these, Lowe's or Home dump has them reasonable. You can see what you have and they can't bump each other. You will find that you will accumulate bearings and misc parts that you will want to keep close to your bits and these bins make that convenient.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I store mine in the top drawer of my router table.

Some are in original packaging because I might organize them on pegboard at some point and I like to have the dimensions as well.

The others are in small blocks I made because they came in plastic envelopes.

For these I either use a hole punch on the part of the original product card that has info on it or I tape the original label to the bottom of the blocks for easy identification.

The problem with the block system is that they all want to tip over when I open the drawer.

At some point I'm going to cut a single rectangle with 2 or 3 rows of 1/4" and 1/2" holes. I think this will be more stable.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Double post. Please disregard.


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

I must've found it in a magazine or somewhere but I keep mine in a drawer. I had some mdf scrap laying around, measured the drawer's interior, and cut pieces into equal sized blocks. Drilled 1/2" holes spaced appropriately for different bits and each block holds 3-6 different bits upright. I even stuck a piece of dowel in one spot to hold different sized bearings. Easy to access by opening the drawer but the blocks are removable too. And easy too replace.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I need to have many bits in my truck--I use a plastic tool box about the size of a Sawsall case---

Wood blocks drilled with lots of holes--and some thick foam rubber glued inside of the lid--

It has worked well--foamed lid keeps the bits in place even if the case tips over---Mike---


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a simple 2x6 cutoff with 17/32 and 9/32" holes drilled to hold my loose bits. I also tend to buy my bits in sets with provided cases. 

One of my projects I have planned for the future is a table saw / routing workstation, I have designed in storage / organizers for bits and blades in there, similar to the above illustrated where it's just a drilled block, or more correctly series of blocks, that lock together in a drawer to create the storage... Should work fine... I do keep my bore holes oiled though to keep moisture from the wood away from the metal shanks... I don't want rust.

My bits that are in sets are the MLCS 66 piece 1/2 shank set #8383 which I got on sale a few years ago. Never thought I would use as many of them as I do, I have used almost all the bits at least twice so far!

Another set that I have that is / was an absolute waste of time and money is a 1/4" shank I believe a 30 piece bit set from Skil. It was a damaged box buy from Lowes so it wasn't that bad of a deal, and they work well, I just HATE the 1/4" shanks is all, and the carbide on these is pretty thin...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

That's the ticket! Very nice work.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

jiju,They look like fishing tackle boxes used for plugs.Pretty handy.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I make holders, 3/4 baltic birch with 1/2" holes drilled at the appropriate distances from each other. Then a piece of 1/4 Baltic birch glued onto the 3/4. This is then cut to fit the drawers of my router table.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

This is all great great. Thank you got all the responses! I didn't realize other parts like bearings, etc would come into play. Good to keep in mind so I can plan accordingly. Thanks again!

-Seth


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Can y'all help a noobie out? I hope you don't mind thread drift, but this is a related question. How can I store my router bits in a way that identifies them for me by cut type and cut size? 

About 18-20 years ago I bought a cheap Black and Decker router and a set of seven or so bits. Used them to make some window benches and haven't touched them since. The router plastic bits broke over the years and I have replaced it with a Porter Cable. I still have those bits and I'm looking for a way to identify them, buy more as needed, and store them all in a way that will identify them without me having to run to the interwebs to figure out/guess what they are.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It'll take a bit of work*

Just make a sample strip from a 1 x 2 with each cutter run about 3" or 4" then you number them or drill a hole for each bit next to the appropriate section.  bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

In 'drawers' in my router table. In reality the drawer is just some plywood with holes in it for the bits. When I redo my table I'm going to do something fancy.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Most of the "working" bits are stuck in a nice pce of Cherry(clear'd)......with holes drilled in top.....prolly 4x10 or so.Inventory is kept in a big C-man roll-around......its a whopper cab,90% of the stuff in it relates to woodshop....and/or equip.


I have seen guys using MTM cartridge boxes.These have formed holes for.....uhhh,bullits.Anyway you stick router bits in them.The lids can be hinged or I like the slide on type lid.In use you just stick the male part or lid under the holey part.It serves as a tray if you need it.Look for the .44 mag size box.BW


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess I should do something with mine :laughing:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

No need to trouble yourself Sleep, just send them here. Ill be glad to organize them for me.

Its the least I could do.

Jeff


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

jharris said:


> No need to trouble yourself Sleep, just send them here. Ill be glad to organize them for me.
> 
> Its the least I could do.
> 
> Jeff


 LOL, well I guess that’s better than when my daughter-in-law was going to do it, because at least they would be used. 

My daughter-in-law said she loved to clean & organize and she wanted to do my shop. So I figured why not and said ok. When I got home from work the next day the sidewalk in front of my house was full of trash cans and boxes. When I looked in the trash can, there were hundreds of dollars worth of bits and screws and pieces of hardwood. The shop did look nice. :laughing:


----------



## KevinGe (Mar 16, 2012)

Built in drawers, some for 1/4 " and some for 1/2".


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> When I looked in the trash can, there were hundreds of dollars worth of bits and screws and pieces of hardwood. The shop did look nice. :laughing:


Eek! Choke! Stammer!......Glad you got to the trash can before it was too late.

Yikes!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just finished building my router bit storage. Used some old foam that I found, it works great! I just need more bits lol.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

My 30 piece MLCS router bit set came with a fairly decent case. I noticed that they sell storage cases on their web site that hold 66 bits. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc2.html# (Scroll down to near the bottom of the page)

There are two versions: one for 1/4" shanks and one for 1/2". If it's like the case my bit set came with there are nylon sleeves in the holes for the bits. Unlike the case my bits came with, these can be wall mounted. For $25, it would hardly be worth my time to build something similar. 

I'm thinking of buying one of these for the bits I've bought since I got the set. I think I'll get the 1/2" version and put bushings in some of the holes so I can put my trim router's 1/4" bits in, too.

Bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Dwillems26 said:


> Just finished building my router bit storage. Used some old foam that I found, it works great! I just need more bits lol.


 That’s what I should have done. As a result of this tread I made a bit drawer, but now I’m hesitant to remove the bits from their packages, because then I don’t know what size or brand they are. Plus there is other information on some if the packages. 











dodgeboy77 said:


> My 30 piece MLCS router bit set came with a fairly decent case. I noticed that they sell storage cases on their web site that hold 66 bits. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc2.html# (Scroll down to near the bottom of the page)
> 
> There are two versions: one for 1/4" shanks and one for 1/2". If it's like the case my bit set came with there are nylon sleeves in the holes for the bits. Unlike the case my bits came with, these can be wall mounted. For $25, it would hardly be worth my time to build something similar.
> 
> ...


 Wow I wish I would have seen the empty cabinet before making the drawer.
I have to say that a set full of bits like at MLCS would sure be nice then I would not have to organize and try to figure out what I want and what I don’t.’’’


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> Just finished building my router bit storage. Used some old foam that I found, it works great! I just need more bits lol.


Looks good.

A little advice though. Buy your bits as you need them. I bought alot of bits because they were on sale. I've used most of them but others just gather dust.

If your router will accept a 1/2" collet buy 1/2" shank bits when you can.

I noticed that you took my advice on keeping the bit package labels.

I forgot to mention that when I remove a bit I pin the label to its hole with a 1/4" shelf pin so the bit always goes back in its place and the labels don't get lost.

I use a 1/2" dowel for 1/2" bit labels.

Jeff


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

jharris said:


> Looks good.
> 
> A little advice though. Buy your bits as you need them. I bought alot of bits because they were on sale. I've used most of them but others just gather dust.
> 
> ...


yeah I haven't bought any bits yet I haven't needed, though I do want to start buying more common bits that I know I'll use. The shelf pin is a great tip! But I think in my case a I'll use finish nails since i'm using foam and it won't take up any room


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I ended up buying the $25 MLCS bit cabinet that I mentioned earlier. I moved over my 30 piece set and the extra bits that I've accumulated. I have 1/4" bits that I use with my trim router so I got some nylon bushings that are 1/2" OD and .257" ID. I pushed them in the 1/2" holes (the cabinet comes with thin nylon sleeves in the holes) and my 1/4" bits fit nicely. You can see the bushings and the bottom row of small bits in the second picture.

The cabinet is 19" by 12 3/4" including the latches. It's not an example of fine woodworking but it's serviceable and can be wall mounted. The only problem is that a couple of the longer bits hit the door unless I rotate them just right.

Bill


----------

